# Pentalina B towed In



## mbudge (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=112128

Heard this morning on the local radio that the Pentalina B has broken down and been towed into Brest by the french coastguard. A quick google and here is a video clip of the tow above.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=215101

I read the comment from Varagen the other day in the above post, maybe he can let me know the Euro Millions numbers for friday?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh dear, she's not a lucky ship at all, is she?


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Not my favourite ship when she used to be on the Outer Isles run for Calmac. More suited to their Inner Isles or Clyde services where the weather and sea conditions were a little kinder. Remember being on her in April 1975, for a run from Oban to Lochboisdale. Only got a far as Tiree, stormbound there for 24 hours or more. Admittedly the weather conditions were extreme but, even though, a vessel designed for that run should have been better able to handle these conditions than the old 'IONA' was. Her predecessor, the old 'CLAYMORE' would not have seen that weather in her way, but then she wasn't flat-bottomed and slab-sided! (The fact that in the process of trying to get herself back to Oban, down below on the car-deck my brand-new car was getting slowly converted to banger status, has nothing whatsoever to do with my jaundiced views and opinions)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

"(The fact that in the process of trying to get herself back to Oban, down below on the car-deck my brand-new car was getting slowly converted to banger status, has nothing whatsoever to do with my jaundiced views and opinions)"

No, I don't suppose it has!(Jester)


----------

